# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.5.2 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.5.2 is out! New models and USB loaders added!  *Added  support for LG LS775, LG H700, Samsung GT-I9200, Sony F3311 via eMMC  and support for Asus Z00UDB, LG K371, Xiaomi Redmi Note 5a, Xiaomi Redmi  Note 5a Prime, Xiaomi Mi5X (A1), Xiaomi Redmi 5A and ZTE Axon A1 via  USB.*  *Added general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8917 and MSM8940.*  *Added more than 20 unique Qualcomm USB loaders for different vendors' devices.*  *Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.*  *Some adjustments and improvements were made.*  Medusa PRO v.1.5.2 Release Notes: 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *LG LS775 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG H700 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung GT-I9200 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony F3311 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  
 - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Asus Z00UDB - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG K371 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Redmi Note 5a - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Redmi Note 5a Prime - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Mi5X (A1) - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Redmi 5A - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**ZTE Axon A1 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  
 - Added more than 20 unique Qualcomm USB Loaders for different vendors'  devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported):  *Alcatel - added loaders for MSM8909, MSM8916, MSM8929**Asus - added loader for MSM8916**Coolpad - added loaders for MSM8929 and MSM8936**Lenovo - added loaders for MSM8x26**QCT - added loader for MSM8x10**WING - added loader for MSM8x10**ZTE - added loader for MSM8974*  
- Added general (common) Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8917 and MSM8940. 
- Improved procedure of USB loaders operation. 
- Some adjustments and improvements were made 
- Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area. 
- All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software).   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

